# Impressionen Idstein24 - 2010



## Sirrah73 (30. August 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,


 Es war viel Arbeit die Veranstaltung zu planen, organisieren und durchzufÃ¼hren â¦ aber es hat sich gelohnt! Ãberall fettes Grinsen in den Gesichtern der Mountainbiker . Ich hatte das VergnÃ¼gen im Orgateam und als Helfer hier mitwirken zu kÃ¶nnen.


 Ein paar erste Impressionen vom 1. Idsteiner 24 Sunden Rennen.  


 Samstag 13:30 Uhr, noch ist die Strecke entlang des Zeltlagers ruhig.





 14:48 Uhr â¦ noch 12 Minuten bis zum Start. Die Zuschauer schauen gebannt auf den Start.





 Das Rennen ist gestartet. Mitten durchs Festzelt geht die Rennstrecke .





 23:35 Uhr â¦ bald ist Geisterstunde , aber das schreckt einen Mountainbiker(in) nicht .















 WÃ¤hrend die Mountainbiker als geben, lÃ¤uft im Zelt die Party auf vollen Touren.





 Mittlerweile stecken den Fahrern schon 15 Stunden in den Knochen. In den Trails um Idstein kurz nach Sonnenaufgang.





 Auch nach vielen Stunden verlangt der âSteinâ vollen Konzentration.





 Die 24 Stunden sind fast voll ! Die letzten KrÃ¤fte werden mobilisiert.





 Geschafft ! Das kÃ¼hle Blonde naht .





  Ich fand es war eine saugeile Veranstaltung und hat riesig SpaÃ gemacht. Einen Riesendank an alle Fahrer, Helfer, Organisatoren, Sponsoren und Interessierte .

Wir freuen uns euch nÃ¤chstes Jahr wiederzusehen und die, die dieses Jahr nicht konnten wÃ¼rden wir nÃ¤chstes Jahr gerne als Rennfahrer oder GÃ¤ste  begrÃ¼Ãen dÃ¼rfen.   


 Viele GrÃ¼Ãe aus Idstein


----------



## trek 6500 (30. August 2010)

scheint echt schön gewesen zu sein ...naja - viell. finden sich im nächsten jahr genug mädesl für ein ladies  fun team !!! greez , kati


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. August 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Vergnügen im Orgateam und als Helfer hier mitwirken zu können. Ein paar erste Impressionen vom 1. Idsteiner 24 Sunden Rennen. Viele Grüße aus Idstein


 Für das 1. Mal scheint alles ja perfekt gelaufen zu sein. 
Da kann man Euch wirklich nur viele weitere dieser Veranstaltungen
(mit reger Teilnahme) wünschen. Und für die Dokumentaion hier auch noch mal ein dicken .


----------



## volki3 (30. August 2010)

Hallo.

Das war ein Super Geiles 24h Rennen!!! Habt ihr Klasse hinbekommen!!!
Die Strecke war voll nach meinem/unserem Geschmack. Die Nummer mit der Zelt-Durchfahrt war ja mal der Absolute Hammer 
Wetter... Okay, aber wir sind ja keine Holland-Radfahrer hihi
Sind auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr wieder dabei 

Gruß nach Idstein vom Team Mokka Express


----------



## Sirrah73 (30. August 2010)

Bilder, Bilder, Bilder  ....

http://picasaweb.google.com/113783506137674589477/Idstein242010PicasaWebalbum#

Viel Spaß damit.

Gruß aus Idstein


----------



## Lachnitt (30. August 2010)

An der Stelle DANKE an die "stillen Helfer" die nicht so sehr in Erscheinung getreten sind.
War bestimmt ne Heidenarbeit - RESPEKT 

Ich glaube es hat allen Beteiligten verdammt viel Spaß gemacht.

Wir kommen wieder, wenn auch vielleicht noch nicht nächstes Jahr.
Erst müssen die Ausreden fertig gebaut, oder im Kindergarten sein!

Lachnitt - KellerKinderRacingTeam
Kategorieletzte und nicht weniger zufrieden, abgekämpft und müde als die Ersten


----------



## Biketec (31. August 2010)

Dickes Lob an alle die uns bei dieser Veranstaltung unterstützt haben.
Die Idee ein Rennen zu machen ist leicht gefasst aber die Umsetzung ist nur mit einem starken Team möglich!!!!!
Mille Grazie dafür.

Und sicher ist eins, nächstes Jahr gibt´s wieder eins


----------



## Votec_Biker (2. September 2010)

vielen Dank den Organisatoren und den durch die Bank netten MitfahrerInnen. Wir vom lmz-ab sind nächstes Jahr wieder mit dabei...


----------



## fdheidkamp (8. September 2010)

Votec_Biker schrieb:


> vielen Dank den Organisatoren und den durch die Bank netten MitfahrerInnen. Wir vom lmz-ab sind nächstes Jahr wieder mit dabei...



Gibt es schon einen Termin für 2011 ???


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. September 2010)

Hallo,

Einen konkreten Termin haben wir noch nicht festgelegt. Aber eines ist ganz Sicher ... auch 2011 wird euch der "Stein" Respekt einflößen . Wir werden natürlich nächstes Jahr in die 2. Runde gehen und sind uns ganz sicher, dass wir alle zusammen wieder genauso viel Spaß haben werden . 

Denn wie sagt man so schön "Nach dem Rennen, ist vor dem Rennen." 

Viele Grüße aus Idstein


----------



## Sauron1977 (27. Oktober 2010)

Oh bitte bitte bitte das letzte Wochenende im August.    
Ich konnt dieses Jahr schon nicht mitfahren und nächstes Jahr 27. und 28. ist auch das einzige Wochenende wo es geht. Vorher sind wir beim Alpencross und danach sind Hochzeitsfeiern überall :-(

Am 20. und 21. wäre sowieso sehr schade für Viele, da ja auch Rad am Ring an dem Wochenende ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (28. Oktober 2010)

@Sauron: Dann wirst Du mit dem Termin zufrieden sein . 

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## elmar schrauth (5. November 2010)

Wir kommen auch wieder, war geil.

Nur ein Kritikpunkt: die Verpflegung am Samstag hätte etwas abwechslungsreicher sein können.

Team-Crossladen.de


----------



## elmar schrauth (6. November 2010)

Dafür wurde Sonntag umso opulenter aufgetischt. Vielleicht hätte man das aufteilen können.
Der Kurs war-ist geil, mal was anderes wegen der Singletrails, tolle  Stimmung im Zelt. Auch nachts um drei noch Anfeuern und Musik bei der Zeltdurchfahrt.
Wo gibts das ?


----------



## Votec_Biker (16. September 2011)

ich habe den Eindruck dieses Jahr haben nicht nur die Sportografen und die FahrerInnen mit dem Matsch gekämpft sondern auch die Hobbyfotografen man findet hier und an anderer Stelle deutlich weniger Bilder, oder?


----------

